# Podska�ite , hope to beg samsung scx 4828 ....



## GC Hpaasax (Nov 18, 2012)

*Podskažite , hope to beg samsung scx 4828 ....*

I bought a copier - samsung scx 4828, wrote that the cartridge ran out and what to do now? 


Advise, can anyone come across? Cartridge so expensive! Where to find cheap ink cartridge for samsung scx 4828 ?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are you located? Many office supply dealers and even freestanding ink and toner stores sell remanufactured cartridges that can save you some money. eBay would be a place to look as well.


----------

